
Blast Canada: Manifesto Writing in the True North - Thevet
http://www.berfrois.com/2016/08/manifesting-canadas-identity-julian-hanna/
======
pjdorrell
My own attempt to develop "manifestos" for the web is based on a concept of
"Propositional Writing".

The major characteristic of Propositional Writing, vs "normal" writing, is
that the headlines are the primary content, and the paragraphs are secondary.

In "normal" writing, the content is in the paragraphs, and the headlines are a
secondary annotation.

[http://thinkinghard.com/propositional/index.html](http://thinkinghard.com/propositional/index.html).

~~~
Waterluvian
Very interesting. I never knew the name for what I do. I treat the paragraphs
of my writing as the "proofs". If you trust me and don't need details, you can
get all you need from the section headers.

